# Error 760 Hard Drive Corrupt on VIP 622



## Hey Now! (Jan 15, 2007)

I just turned on my 622 and had the error 760 basically telling me my hard drive was corrupt and all my recorded programs will be deleted. So far I have just did a soft reset then unplugged the unit and came here. I found a thread, locked from 2006 about this. Sorry if I did a poor search. Any advice on saving my beloved recordings? In that thread some people said they still had their recordings after such an error. Also was mentioned that one of the causes was leaving your unit on overnight. Mine is turned off all the time when not viewing. Hmmmm.... Any advice/ help is greatly appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

My HD will work fine for awhile and then it will disappear from the directory, or sometimes when trying to access it, I will get a message telling me it wants to reformat it because the contents are corrupted. I do a hard reboot and it is usually back in action. Annoying as heck, but so far have not lost anything.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Cool it.


----------

